# Noisy Fan



## DaleCad (Jan 20, 2014)

The AC/Heater fan in my 99 Sentra needs replacement. Pine needles and leaves get in the blades from under the hood and it makes a annoying racket. I had a garage replace the fan several years ago, but I would like to do it myself if I could, and save the expense. Can anyone walk me thru the process, or should I leave it up to a mechanic? Thanks.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Under glove box, there is a plastic cover, then the motor with an elbow hose on it, and the circular blower/fan mounted on the motor (and the resistor, for different speeds) - all mounted onto the plastic lower blower housing (case). Should see screws holding it up. Shouldn't need to replace the fan if it's just leaves coming in via the cowl. Just lower it down and clean out, and re-install.


----------



## DaleCad (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

I believe you can install a DIY filter so that dirt and leave won't get into the fan blade.
https://youtu.be/zodLN5_6KaM


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure why I have never seen it in any other model forum but for the x trail some russian guy figured out that the bushings that hold the fan spindle in place tend to get dirty and scored and create resistance impeding the motor from working properly. The fix was to dissassemble the blower motor so as to remove the two problematic brass bushings, and replace them with small sealed bearings. Worked for mine and part cost was a bit over $10. This was over 4 years ago and the only other option at the time was to buy a new blower motor assembly from Nissan for over 650 for the part only.


----------



## DaleCad (Jan 20, 2014)

Car guy said:


> Under glove box, there is a plastic cover, then the motor with an elbow hose on it, and the circular blower/fan mounted on the motor (and the resistor, for different speeds) - all mounted onto the plastic lower blower housing (case). Should see screws holding it up. Shouldn't need to replace the fan if it's just leaves coming in via the cowl. Just lower it down and clean out, and re-install.


op
Discovered it's not that simple. Don't know how to get to the screws without removing the whole glove box assembly, or did you leave that step out? Thanks.


----------



## DaleCad (Jan 20, 2014)

nismolover said:


> I believe you can install a DIY filter so that dirt and leave won't get into the fan blade.
> https://youtu.be/zodLN5_6KaM



The 1999 model has no such hinge pins for easy removal of the glove box door. obviously they made it simpler by 2006. Either way, it seems necessary to remove
the entire glove box assembly to get to the blower unit, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Not positive but, yes, it may be the glove box needs to be removed. Not uncommon. 

Figured you would "see the way in" once I laid out the sequence the parts are stacked.

To avoid confusion on the sequence, had referenced the actual parts diagram before sending the original post.


----------

